# Advice on V brake replacement pads for Promax 355



## Cycleuse (16 Oct 2014)

Hello,

I need to change the V brake pads (all four of them) on my old (about 10 years old) Ridgeback speed hybrid bike. The current pads are Promax 355 (55mm). I can't seem to be able to find Promax products - maybe discontinued brand? I've had a look around but I'm not sure what product to choose as I can't see the back of the shoe ie the type of bolt I need.

Any help, advice would be much appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Oct 2014)

I like Fibrax X-Treme, personally, but their lower priced "Science" range (about £5 per pair for inserts only) aren't bad either.

I can't tell from your picture whether your blocks are insert & holder type, or all in ones. 

All in one type (you need the "V" type blocks, not the post mounts).
http://www.fibrax.com/rim-pads/mtb/complete-blocks

Inserts (again, V type, not post mount);
http://www.fibrax.com/rim-pads/mtb/holders-inserts

Caveat: my LBS stocks Fibrax, so I've never bought them online. Also consider Koolstop, or Swiss-Stop if you're feeling flush.


----------



## Cycleuse (16 Oct 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> I like Fibrax X-Treme, personally, but their lower priced "Science" range (about £5 per pair for inserts only) aren't bad either.
> 
> I can't tell from your picture whether your blocks are insert & holder type, or all in ones.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much John! Very useful info! I think they're complete blocks as there are no holders for inserts. The main part of the shoe is rubber so can't see how you would fit an insert in. 

I'll have a look at the brands you mentioned. Thanks again!


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2014)

Standard Clarkes V-pads are as good as any, only cost a couple of quid a pair.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Oct 2014)

Another thumbs up for Clarkes from me. I replaced the standard V block brakes on my hybrid, with the cartridge type Clarkes brake pad units. The advantage is that they are then cheaper to replace (you only buy the rubber strips), and you can replace the strips without messing up the cartridge position / alignment.

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cycling-parts/v-brakes/clarks-cp513-bike-cartridge

These ones. I'm going to go for Clarkes on my road bike at the weekend.


----------



## Cycleuse (16 Oct 2014)

Thank you Raleighnut and Racing roadkill for the Clarks tip! I wasn't sure if Clarks was a 'good' enough brand for v brake pads. The Promax are really good so wanted something similar as replacement. I bought some Clarks Brake and gear cables and I'm happy with those.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Oct 2014)

Ashima 4 Function - very grippy, long lasting, dead silent - they have an anti-squeal feature that really works.

Just received 4 today for my TRP CX9's.


----------

